# By: American Whitetail, INC.



## GarysFotos.com (Jul 7, 2010)

By: American Whitetail, INC.
www.ArcheryTargets.com

Designed and built on the same principals as the world class FITA style targets used at tournaments around the world and taking 10’s of thousands of shots. When the core does wear out simply replace the foam core which runs about $25.00 dollars and begin shooting again. Simple as that, replacement takes less than 5 minutes on a bad day.
Designed with the cost of replacement in mind for schools and utilizing features of their hybrid system using laminated foam backed along with a ballistic core built right into the target. Plus the new HybriMAT all -purpose target has a 20" replaceable dual core that is 4" of heat bonded laminated foam, plus a 10" diameter solid foam center core. This center core resists bounce outs from lower poundage bows yet is self healing for extreme life.
So, again if you are looking for a target to provide target training for your child that is involved in the school archery programs and want to shoot with them using your compound then this would definitely be a target to look at. 

Review written by: Gary Elliott
Garysbowhunting.com
Facebook.com/GarysBowhunting


----------

